# Is Puppy Linux a good option for and old computer?



## PrinceRameses (May 3, 2008)

:hippy:​
It's an old machine that is now running windows 98. I know puppy is a small linux option, but I never hear it suggested.


----------



## NeilF (Jun 6, 2008)

well its definatly one of the smaller distros take a look in http://distrowatch.com/


----------



## qbawl (Feb 27, 2007)

According to the DSL Wiki, the following are the system requirements:

CLI (non-graphical Linux) Minimum Requirements

* 486dx or 100% compatible processor
* 8mb ram (16mb recommended)
* CDROM drive
* 1.44mb floppy drive (for boot floppy, if needed)
* Monochrome (2 color) monitor 

[edit]
Minimum Requirements for DSL with X-window

* 486dx or 100% compatible processor
* 16mb ram (24mb recommended)
* dual-speed CDROM (quad-speed or better recommended)
* 1.44mb floppy drive (for boot floppy, if needed)
* VGA monitor and video card
* a mouse (serial, ps/2, usb)
* (See DSL_on_Old_Computers.) 

[edit]
Recommended Specs

* Pentium 200mhz
* 64mb ram
* 8x CDROM
* 1.44mb floppy drive (for boot floppy, if needed)
* VGA monitor and video card capable of handling at least 16 bit color
* a mouse with a scroll wheel 

[edit]
Minimum Requirements for DSL-N with X-window

* Pentium 200mhz (Preferably at least 250 mhz)
* 64mb ram
* 8x CDROM
* 1.44mb floppy drive (for boot floppy, if needed)
* VGA monitor and video card capable of handling at least 16 bit color
* a mouse with a scroll wheel 


Personally, I like Ubuntu and its derivatives. The following are the requirements for Ubuntu, and I'd guess your system probably will support the OS: 

Recommended minimum requirements
Ubuntu should run reasonably well on a computer with the following minimum hardware specification. However, features such as visual effects may not run smoothly.

700 MHz x86 processor
384 MB of system memory (RAM)
8 GB of disk space
Graphics card capable of 1024x768 resolution
Sound card
A network or Internet connection
Note: All 64-bit (x86-64) PCs should be able to run Ubuntu. Use the 64-bit installation CD for a 64-bit-optimised installation.

I'd try a LiveCD for whatever distro interests you (many, even Gentoo, now have LiveCD's available) and see how the OS works on your system. 


If you'd like better, more informative suggestions, it would probably be a good idea to post your system specs.


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

The important thing to remember about Linux distributions is anything that's possible with one should be possible with another. The big difference is how hard it is to do what you want with it. For what I do, I want to be able control what's compiled in to each package I install, so I like distributions like Gentoo. Other people want something that just works, so they often use something like MEPIS or Ubuntu.

Often if a distribution is aimed at lower spec hardware it will say on the about/overview page. Many distributions will also have minimum specs listed on their site.

Puppy Linux is aimed at being a fairly small distribution, so it should be a decent option for an old machine.


----------



## bobebray (Sep 30, 2011)

puppy is a great replacement for win 98 / ME.
It is super fast, easy to setup and works on most systems. It does not require much skill to have a computer surfing the web, I set up a computer lab 5 systems start to finish 2 hours


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

This thread is from 2008 it is now closed!


----------

